# American Golf club fitting advice



## jpjeffery (Oct 15, 2014)

I was in my local American Golf store the other day and saw a set of (Wilson) irons - 4h to SW - for Â£179.

I asked a staff member if they could be fitted.

I was expecting just the answer of "No". But I also got the question, "Are you a beginner?"

I answered that I'd been playing for about four years, to which he said, "As you're a beginner you don't want to get fitted anyway because you'll be making so many swing adjustments".

I'm not sure how I should feel about that! After all, for all he knows I could be a naturally talented 11-handicapper!

Either way, is he talking tosh? Should I not be interested in club fitting? Was he being genuine or perhaps, not entirely competent?!

Also, I get the impression there's club fitting, and then there's *Club Fitting*. i.e. a mass retailer like American Golf may not be able to, or want to, offer a comprehensive fitting service, and instead may limit their fitting advice to just, say, club head lie and measuring the height my one's wrist off the ground (as opposed to analysing swing path, impact angles, dynamic loft, spin rates and so on, with a launch monitor). Mark Crossfield (YouTube Golf Guru) advocates club fitting with a launch monitor for almost everyone, it seems, but as I don't live anywhere near him I've no idea where I'd go for such a service anyway.

For the record my official handicap is 25...but really it's more like 28!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 15, 2014)

If you want clubs fitted I would recommend a club pro or a fitting centre not an AG or DG


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 15, 2014)

I think they only fit this years model of clubs, at least that's what they fobbed me off with when I bought mine!

and is 4 years still regarded as being a beginner?


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 15, 2014)

He was sort of correct!

As a high handicapper, presumably hoping to improve, it's more important to get clubs that are *suited* to you than *fitted*.

Basically length, style of head, shaft flex, grip size and some tweaks (lie angle) that might help, but could affected by subsequent adjustments as yo improve. The idea is to get you hitting the ball solidly and straight consistently. You don't need to shape shots at this stage (if ever)! 

AG/DG use 'fitting' to make sales. Your Club Pro should be more focused on helping you to become a better player!


----------



## crazygolfer (Oct 16, 2014)

I had the same last week when I got mine, They advised I need time for my swing to settle then get fitted so just bought them as they come.

On the flip side I am hitting them much better than my old clubs so they might be corrrect


----------



## Ethan (Oct 16, 2014)

In my opinion, higher handicappers have more to gain from fitting than Tour pros. Give Rory a set of Dunlop Jessie Valentines with spaghetti shafts and he will still be able to knock it round in a good number. Give a high handicapper a set of Rory's clubs and he won't be able to get the ball above knee height. 

Fitting should involve determining what clubs are suitable (there may be many and opinions will vary) as well as what spec is needed. Static fitting, i.e lie and length is fine, but dynamic fitting with a launch monitor is better. The choice and flex of shaft is pretty important here, and lie and length can be further refined, and don't forget grip size. Operator ability is important, just like you wouldn't ask a hospital manager to read your MRI scan, you would want a radiologist, so I think going to an on course pro or specialist fitting centre is better than AG or DG. The big stores are sometimes (allegedly) under pressure to push certain brands because of corporate incentives.


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 16, 2014)

jpjeffery said:



			Either way, is he talking tosh? Should I not be interested in club fitting? Was he being genuine or perhaps, not entirely competent?!
		
Click to expand...

it's all to easy to get caught up in generalities over these issues

as Ethan points out there's more to the concept of 'club fitting' than is always appreciated.  eg whilst everyone should really be using clubs that aren't wrong for them physically such as shaft length and lie angles, even these require a dynamic fitting for most people as static and dynamic lie angles can be significantly different!

establishing the most appropriate (optimum) shafts, heads, loft and lie combinations for any given buyer specification (cost/manufacturer etc) requires the right equipment, competence and a significant pool of available options (clubs and shafts).

it's not a question of  mass retailer v individual club fitter (as anyone who's been into a huge US outlet will know only too well!)

there's also the very real question of cost - a competent individual with access to (for example) a Mizuno swing analysis tool, good range of shafts and heads and a driving range will be able to get a really good job done for no cost; then add a trackman facility and you can replace the subjective analysis with hard data for (usually) an increased cost.

alternatively you can stick with the tried and tested 'hit this club on the course' approach that many use throughout their golfing 'career'!

as to the question of whether it's too early to be fitted - if you consistently manage to hit your 7 iron then you are probably ready ie for most it's earlier rather than later. At that point though, serious investment in equipment expecting it to las many years might not be wise (come to think about it it's never wise but that's another matter!)


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Oct 16, 2014)

jpjeffery said:



			I was in my local American Golf store the other day and saw a set of (Wilson) irons - 4h to SW - for Â£179.

I asked a staff member if they could be fitted.

I was expecting just the answer of "No". But I also got the question, "Are you a beginner?"

I answered that I'd been playing for about four years, to which he said, "As you're a beginner you don't want to get fitted anyway because you'll be making so many swing adjustments".

I'm not sure how I should feel about that! After all, for all he knows I could be a naturally talented 11-handicapper!

Either way, is he talking tosh? Should I not be interested in club fitting? Was he being genuine or perhaps, not entirely competent?!

Also, I get the impression there's club fitting, and then there's *Club Fitting*. i.e. a mass retailer like American Golf may not be able to, or want to, offer a comprehensive fitting service, and instead may limit their fitting advice to just, say, club head lie and measuring the height my one's wrist off the ground (as opposed to analysing swing path, impact angles, dynamic loft, spin rates and so on, with a launch monitor). Mark Crossfield (YouTube Golf Guru) advocates club fitting with a launch monitor for almost everyone, it seems, but as I don't live anywhere near him I've no idea where I'd go for such a service anyway.

For the record my official handicap is 25...but really it's more like 28!
		
Click to expand...

Everyone will benefit from a custom fit as they are precisely that.... custom. With the right gear anyone can play better. Sadly it comes to cost. I got my new irons (unfitted) and then dropped 2 shots off my Handicap I am in the process of having the loft and lies corrected and new custom shafts to suit my game which I have see will positively affect my game.

 All be it I've been working on my swing etc too but it's highly unlikely to play your best game with the incorrect clubs for it IMHO. However independent retailers who deal soley in custom fittings would be my recommendation, unless you have a select brand in mind then go direct to one of their fitters.


----------



## jpjeffery (Oct 17, 2014)

As has been mentioned at least a couple of times, I'd have thought they'd at least measure wrist height off the ground and check club lie, then watch me swing (perhaps with some launch monitor numbers) to come up with a suitable choice of sets - or rather, eliminate UNsuitable sets!

It just seemed an oddly dismissive thing for him to say.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 17, 2014)

A few months back GM sent me (and 2 other forum guys) to experience the new AG fitting experience. The video explains it all:

http://youtu.be/YBGDyKZKpvk

The guy I dealt with was great. He not only put me through the monitor to show me what means what, but also gave me a mini lesson to improve my ball striking, as well as advising me about thicker grips on the clubs etc etc. Very eye-opening.

I think you need to book it in, maybe not just walk in and expect a full fitting (you wouldn't walk into your pro shop and expect him to custom fit) but it is a good service. An hour long in all, not too long, but the time didn't go so fast I didn't ask all my question either!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2014)

I have had a number of fittings with AG and been left disappointed each time. Not very in depth, staff that didn't know enough about the data from their monitors and poor measuring service. These were in different stores so not just a one off and I'm not a fan of AG as a result. Also they will try and foist Yonex, Wilson, Hogan or Nicklaus as the ideal fit as these have the biggest profit margin and for the unsuspecting golfer (newbie) may not get to try other brands that may offer more for their money. Just my opinion and I accept totally that others have had good experiences. 

Personally I would rather go to a pro, especially one that has seen my swing before and can make recommendations or better still, go to a manufacturer and enjoy the whole C/F process there


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 18, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have had a number of fittings with AG and been left disappointed each time. Not very in depth, staff that didn't know enough about the data from their monitors and poor measuring service. These were in different stores so not just a one off and I'm not a fan of AG as a result. Also they will try and foist Yonex, Wilson, Hogan or Nicklaus as the ideal fit as these have the biggest profit margin and for the unsuspecting golfer (newbie) may not get to try other brands that may offer more for their money. Just my opinion and I accept totally that others have had good experiences. 

Personally I would rather go to a pro, especially one that has seen my swing before and can make recommendations or better still, go to a manufacturer and enjoy the whole C/F process there
		
Click to expand...

So every time you went for a fitting you were left disappointed.
So why did you go back time after time.
Anybody with a little common sense would not go back anywhere time after time if they got poor service,
where ever it was.
On the other hand anybody that got good service will nearly always return.


----------



## Chisteve (Oct 19, 2014)

I have been thinking about this recently, I have also been playing around 4 years with a fairly high handicap and thinking about a fitting but have concerns over my inconsistent swing.

I have just brought a second hand set of high Quality CB irons with stiff shafts, I have managed to play quite well with them, however One day I can play really well depending on how I feel another cant hit a thing - inconsistentance 

So if I went for a fitting it would be the same and end up with the wrong clubs ???

So perhaps there's an element of truth in being fitted as a bigginer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			So every time you went for a fitting you were left disappointed.
So why did you go back time after time.
Anybody with a little common sense would not go back anywhere time after time if they got poor service,
where ever it was.
On the other hand anybody that got good service will nearly always return.
		
Click to expand...

3 different stores so didn't go back the same one over and over (Camberley, Bird Hills and Slough)


----------

